# Paneling :(



## katieandmike (Sep 15, 2007)

My boyfriend and i just got a house, its our first one. and it has paneling through out most of the first level. we're not too fond of the paneling and cant afford to hang drywall or anything over it quite yet. any ideas on how to make it look a little better for a little cheaper than redoing the walls?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome aboard.
How is the paneling attached to the wall? If it is nailed with finishing nails it would be easy to remove, patch the holes and paint. If it is glued that is another issue.
We had a rental property that had paneling and I painted it. First with a good sealer/primer and then paint. It looked good. Brightened up the room.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

My dad also painted his panelling, (you know that faux wood look, oh so 70s), and it really looked nice. 

He painted his an off white.

Agree with minconst. it really does brighten the room up.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Wallpaper is another choice if you like it that is but painting is a good inexspensive way to fix this up. I suggest you do one room first to see how you like it.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

If your house is very old and you decide to try tearing down the panelling, do a small section first. I lived in an old house with panelling and when I started tearing it out, I discovered there was very old, very crumbly plaster underneath. Not drywall, which is easy to replace and/or patch, plaster. I decided to put the panelling back up and paint it. MUCH easier (and cheaper) solution. For something different, you might try painting the lower half of the panelling, papering the top half and installing a chair rail at the middle. It will look like you have wainscoting. Good luck!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can clean it a bit, then give it a light sanding. Fill in the little lines with joint compound until smooth, then re-sand.
Apply a good stain killing primer and paint over it. Aside from the exterior trim (Corners and ceiling) - It won't look like old style paneling after that.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

KILZ fill and paint works fine


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> You can clean it a bit, then give it a light sanding. Fill in the little lines with joint compound until smooth, then re-sand.
> Apply a good stain killing primer and paint over it. Aside from the exterior trim (Corners and ceiling) - It won't look like old style paneling after that.


 
Hi Atlantic

What is a stain killing primer?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

skymaster said:


> KILZ fill and paint works fine


Jackie

What is KILZ?


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

YM they are first coat primers that hide or cover stains and paint.Like if your room was painted dark blue and you wanted to paint it say off white you would use Kilz first as your primer and the darker color will not come through same for stains sorry for the hijack


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks clasact!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Hi Atlantic
> 
> What is a stain killing primer?


Read Up:

http://www.kilz.com/pages/default.aspx?NavID=29


----------



## funnyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

A paint contractor told me to use Bullseye 123, not Kilz. Fine sand lightly, clean with asitone (spell?). Use two coats of 123, rather than of final finish. Have store tint 123 with same tint as final finish. Use the small white sponge paint rollers for smooth finish.


----------

